# For levon



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jig to make the Desk Clock on the router table

see below 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-3-4-QUARTZ-CL...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLOCK-INSERTS-C...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

8 PC. LARGE SIZE FORSTNER BIT SET
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=33544


=========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ
that will work. i do have a question or two. with the indexing being a half inch high you would need to make 1/2 inch box joints right and the distance from the key to edge of bit would be 1/2 inch. is the key removable? so you can start joints staggered to make it right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The 3/8" wide indexing keys would be the same as the router bit, it only needs to be 1/2" to 3/8" high..
But that's the tricky part of making the jig,put the slot in the backer board 1st, then put in the indexing key then you will need to adjust it to the left or right to get it set just right...once you have it set then screw it down the the base...(backer board) BUT don't glue in the indexing key, you may need to replace it over time...

It works almost the same way as the RWS box joint jigs, make your 1st. pass then move the board over and use the indexing key and then make the next pass..put a slots in the base board so you can adjust the backer board just a little it...both parts need to come out dead on.. 
You can use the brass setup bars to set it up just like the RWS box jig..

I use this type of bits below to put in the slots 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_screw_slot.htm


=====




levon said:


> thanks BobJ
> that will work. i do have a question or two. with the indexing being a half inch high you would need to make 1/2 inch box joints right and the distance from the key to edge of bit would be 1/2 inch. is the key removable? so you can start joints staggered to make it right?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ 
the price on the oaak park is beckoning me. lol but i still think i would utilize the jig to make a safe push sled.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcom levon

The Oak Park jigs can be a bit pricey but I will say the box joints jigs are not to bad and they work..60.oo bucks for all 3.. 

I now see copy cats on the net that are a bit higher in price..the last one I saw was for 110.oo bucks for all 3 of them...with the brass setup bars..


====


levon said:


> thanks BobJ
> the price on the oaak park is beckoning me. lol but i still think i would utilize the jig to make a safe push sled.


----------

